# Yet Another Sugarbush Report from 3.23 [video]



## Nick (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's some footage from this past weekend at Sugarbush. 

Yes, I tried the pole mounted gopro. It was a pain in the ass to ski with. 

Also apparently I still can't angle my gopro correctly. I swear I tried to push it way up , way beyond what I thought would be appropriate. Oh well.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2013)

sir francis bacons working well for you?


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> sir francis bacons working well for you?



Yeah, pretty good. They are definitely showing their weakness on groomers. But in any kind of snow at all I absolutely love them.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 27, 2013)

God that was great snow on Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice to see that you got the winter pow on the fourth day of spring. Conditions were great up there this past week. Sorry I didn't hook up with you guys, but forgot about the Sugarbush thing. I was too busy in my own world all week long being up there.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 27, 2013)

Great skiing this weekend.  Nice vid you were killing those trees.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 27, 2013)

I had to stop watching after 2 minutes due to jealousy. Haven't been able to get out in the last 2 weeks due to zero cash issues.

However heading to Jay Peak this weekend thanks to AlpineZone contest!!

Anyway nice skiing Nick... I had my doubts after your Magic Mountain > Tree to the face video but this qualifies as redemption all the way lol. Paradise woods looked sweeet!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

You look awesome in their Nick, to bad I didn't get to ski with you next A zone get away hopefully, the Bush a possibility for next winter?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> *Yes, I tried the pole mounted gopro.*


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2013)

I just blurted it out BC I know I'll get shit for it :lol:


----------

